# Oconee WMA



## skoaleric (Dec 10, 2011)

Got out here to the marsyh pond at 1:15. I knew I would have to be early. When I got here, there were already 32 people signed in...WOW!!! Deffinately hard to find a spot. Most of them come put there stuff out last night, then left and went home. But we'll see how it goes. Hopefully noone gets shot.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 10, 2011)

do you mean the section below hwy 16?


----------



## t bird (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 10, 2011)

There's probably so many people there because people get on here and talk about where they're hunting...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 10, 2011)

Man! I'm glad now that they made me come to work. That's more than last year and I thought that day was bad, but I did get my limit though. Hope everyone is safe today. Good luck


----------



## gooseslayer26 (Dec 10, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> There's probably so many people there because people get on here and talk about where they're hunting...



exactly and people get on here and wonder why its like that!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 10, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Man! I'm glad now that they made me come to work. That's more than last year and I thought that day was bad, but I did get my limit though. Hope everyone is safe today. Good luck



Next year will be even worse now


----------



## Strych9 (Dec 10, 2011)

t bird said:


> wow!



x2!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 10, 2011)

just back from oconee wma. It was rediculous. If you like dove hunting this is the place for you. people already setting there decoys up theday before. people setting up 25 yards away from where we were set up. people shooting at birds 150 yards high... no duck is worth that. I didnt even enjoy the hunt.  manganged to kill 3 birds though. 

goodluck to all.


----------



## gottohunt (Dec 10, 2011)

Great hunt. Killed my limit by 8am.Killed ringers, mallards and wood ducks. Missed a gad wall but thats ok. Lots of people but they were very considerate hunters. Did not hear many shots from the impound. Hate they waited 6 years not to have any ducks.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 10, 2011)

I need directions.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 10, 2011)

gottohunt said:


> Great hunt. Killed my limit by 8am.Killed ringers, mallards and wood ducks. Missed a gad wall but thats ok. Lots of people but they were very considerate hunters. Did not hear many shots from the impound. Hate they waited 6 years not to have any ducks.


lol i was over there scouting last week and there wasnt a single brid on pond 1.. that would really suck to wait that long and not see a brid


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 10, 2011)

mighty strange at 9 am the game warden said that there was not anybody with more than two birds each. and he had talked to everyone on the ponds. it was not a considerate group of people at all. the ducks would be working the pond and then people would shoot them before they got low enough to be shooting. i killed 2 ringers and my buddy killed 1   there was nobody on the pond until 12am as the rule states...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 10, 2011)

we have a ton of guys from atl and macon hunting over here...for all the reasons listed above...I have no questions as to why the pressure is increasing on public holes..its obvious..eventually you may even have to wait 8yrs for a selection or more..those macon and atl guys talk it up big when they are visiting us..makes me want to start applying there...lol


----------



## Trent0424 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have hunted there for the past 15 years atleast, there were 46 people signed in today, absolutely insane, there were not that many ducks killed either, im confident in that. It used to be a fun environment when respectful hunters hunted it, but i can honestly say im more likely to get shot or in a fight on that pond than if i was in the roughest bar in the country. But for the people who enjoy that, go riiiight ahead, personally i think it will turn quota next year due to the high numbers. Everyone be safe out there!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 11, 2011)

Trent0424 said:


> I have hunted there for the past 15 years atleast, there were 46 people signed in today, absolutely insane, there were not that many ducks killed either, im confident in that. It used to be a fun environment when respectful hunters hunted it, but i can honestly say im more likely to get shot or in a fight on that pond than if i was in the roughest bar in the country. But for the people who enjoy that, go riiiight ahead, personally i think it will turn quota next year due to the high numbers. Everyone be safe out there!



I wish they would do a draw... like 20- 25


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 11, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I wish they would do a draw... like 20- 25



Even that's too many people for that small area IMO. I hunted the sign in pond 3 once a few years ago and I will sleep soundly if I never go back to that fiasco again. Killed one woodie. Place was packed with skybusters.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 11, 2011)

The bad thing is people come from far away ,when theres better places close by where they live!


----------



## Trent0424 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes i agree with everything since my last comment. if you could draw 4 groups of 3, which they hunt 3 groups of 3 on the other, it would definately make it a better area. Like i said, i enjoy it, its less than 10 miles from my house, but i would rather sit in the middle of a pine thicket and try and kill em than out there with 46 people haha


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 12, 2011)

Hunted the walk-in there for the first time Saturday.Definitely need to be a quota hunt. That was just chaos. Game warden never spoke to us. It wasn't worth getting up that early. Skybustin' was horrible. Met some nice guys, though. The guys in front of us made sure that nothing made it anywhere close to our spread. I went with low expectations, but still managed to get dissapointed.


----------



## sac1972 (Dec 27, 2011)

I went down there 2 years ago and swore i would never go back. Every saturday morning I hear the excessive calling and sky busting. My hunting club borders pond #3 so I sit on the stand every saturday morning just thinking how I would love to have the amount of money that gets shot up out there just to hear about the few ducks that come out of there seems like 500 shells per 1 duck.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 4, 2012)

you said its good dove hunting though??


----------

